# CLOSED Celeste is here again! Kicks & shops <3



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

Come get your Celeste DIY
I also have DIYs for swap, take 1 leave 1
Kicks is here too
Feel free to use shops if still open
*PLEASE leave through the airport not using
the  -  button, this messes up where Celeste will end up on the Island

Please leave the turnip exchange queue once you have landed back at your Island and not before, if you leave the queue while you are still on the island it gives the code to the next in line and the traffic will be awful*

Tips greatly appreciated in anything IGB, NMT or to catalogue my wishlist if you feeling very generous
I'm in the Rainbow dress  

Please click the link below and join the queue, once it's your turn it will reveal the Dodo Code​


----------



## edrinaline (May 21, 2020)

tysm! i’ll be omw with a kitchen island!


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

i joined the queue tysm!! can bring the pink shower booth for you to catalog c:


----------



## Hungryyy (May 21, 2020)

I'd like to join, will bring a dark wood den desk for you to cata!


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

Thanks so much for having me, I got the Gemini closet as well, plus the tall lantern from your diy swap. I left a tea table diy behind! Love the rainbow aesthetic!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

Mary said:


> Thanks so much for having me, I got the Gemini closet as well, plus the tall lantern from your diy swap. I left a tea table diy behind! Love the rainbow aesthetic!


Thankyou!! I actually needed the tea table diy!!! So happy you got the closet too

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

Thankyou everyone for the kind offers of cataloging!!!! Your all too kind!!!


----------



## littlewing (May 21, 2020)

poppin' over with a dreamy sweater & dreamy pants!


----------



## Adventure9 (May 21, 2020)

I joined the queue, I can bring a blue beach chair ^^


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> poppin' over with a dreamy sweater & dreamy pants!


Your amazing <3

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Adventure9 said:


> I joined the queue, I can bring a blue beach chair ^^


That would be amazing tysm!


----------



## MayorGong (May 21, 2020)

Thank you so much for hosting!


----------



## Salomebibouland (May 21, 2020)

I would love to come ! I will bring the springy ride-on


----------



## ameliajade26 (May 21, 2020)

Thank you! Just joined the queue, I’ll bring the floral baby bear for you to catalog


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

Salomebibouland said:


> I would love to come ! I will bring the springy ride-on


Omg that would be amazing!!!! <3

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



ameliajade26 said:


> Thank you! Just joined the queue, I’ll bring the floral baby bear for you to catalog


Omg tysm!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

*You guys are all amazing! Thank you so much for your generosity!!
~
Locking the queue in 15 mins*​


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 21, 2020)

Hi! I just joined the queue  I’ll bring the spring and winter train sets for you to catalogue!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi! I just joined the queue  I’ll bring the spring and winter train sets for you to catalogue!


Your an angel ty!!


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 27, 2020)

*Celeste is here again so reopening thread!
DIY swaps, kicks and shops also available* ​


----------



## Whohaw (May 27, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> Omg that would be amazing!!!! <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I got tweed poppa bear and orange and apple box to catalog if I can still come?


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 27, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> I got tweed poppa bear and orange and apple box to catalog if I can still come?


Yes please that would be so great of you! Thankyou!


----------



## Sidney2518 (May 27, 2020)

Yeee I have a ton of diys and a plastic pool for you


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 27, 2020)

Sidney2518 said:


> Yeee I have a ton of diys and a plastic pool for you


Awww yes tysm!!!


----------



## courtky (May 27, 2020)

are shops still open? id just like to shop at ables


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 27, 2020)

courtky said:


> are shops still open? id just like to shop at ables


Unfortunately Ables is shut now but nooks and kicks are still open


----------

